# Hello from the Midwest



## Wiley Coyote

Hi guys, have been perusing this forum for sometime so I thought I'd join in on the fun.


----------



## Micky

Greetings!


----------



## Gianni

Welcome to the forum, Wiley Coyote!


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## 12barjunkie

Welcome


----------



## Wiley Coyote

Dogs of Doom said:


>


----------



## Wiley Coyote

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Gianni

Wiley Coyote said:


> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2012/180/1/6/wile_e_coyote_tattoo_by_razor49031-d55bc0k.jpg


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Gianni said:


>


It's ok Gianni, it's an ACME™ blade. Everybody knows they never work...

Besides, it's just a flesh wound!


----------



## LedZeppelinFan

Actual photo of Wiley:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_qCsogWnRoZs/SxmGUsA6vUI/AAAAAAAADdI/46UnTDr1dw4/s1600/Coyote_GRRO3.jpg


----------



## Wiley Coyote

Wile E would be a "Dog of Doom" if he were able to catch that wascally woadwunner.


----------



## Wiley Coyote

LedZeppelinFan said:


> Actual photo of Wiley:
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_qCsogWnRoZs/SxmGUsA6vUI/AAAAAAAADdI/46UnTDr1dw4/s1600/Coyote_GRRO3.jpg



He needs ACME rocket shoes because I believe the roadrunner has his number.


----------



## LedZeppelinFan

Wiley Coyote said:


> He needs ACME rocket shoes because I believe the roadrunner has his number.



You'll get him next time.


----------



## LedZeppelinFan

I like your sense of humor. Please stick around. We enjoy humor here.


----------



## Far Rider

Welcome.


----------



## poeman33

Welcome.
Do they have Marshalls in the Acme catalogue?


----------



## GIBSON67

Welcome to the forum, MFer!


----------



## Wiley Coyote

poeman33 said:


> Welcome.
> Do they have Marshalls in the Acme catalogue?



Yea Poe, instead of reading "Marshall" in scroll letters, it reads "Acme" in scroll letters. lol


----------



## Wiley Coyote

GIBSON67 said:


> Welcome to the forum, MFer!



Thanks!


----------



## Wiley Coyote

Far Rider said:


> Welcome.



Thanks!


----------



## Wiley Coyote

LedZeppelinFan said:


> I like your sense of humor. Please stick around. We enjoy humor here.



After reading some of your earliest threads, I thought you were Jimmy Page incognito


----------



## StratoMarshall

Welcome! LOOK OUT, its an anvil falling from the sky!


----------



## CaptainZero

Welcome!!!


----------



## Wiley Coyote

StratoMarshall said:


> Welcome! LOOK OUT, its an anvil falling from the sky!



An "Acme" anvil. lol


----------



## Lyv2Ryd




----------



## LedZeppelinFan

Wiley Coyote said:


> After reading some of your earliest threads, I thought you were Jimmy Page incognito



If that was the case, I'd be able to own some of the things that I do, and still have money...


----------



## Wiley Coyote

LedZeppelinFan said:


> If that was the case, I'd be able to own some of the things that I do, and still have money...



A net worth of at least $170 million according to some sources. I know that some well known guitarists do peruse these forums. You happen to be the same age, share the same number of marriages, children, and grand children unless I'm entirely mistaken. While everyone else was chastising you here for your posts I was doing this  


It would be extremely ironic and funny if you really were Jimmy Page, with everyone here thinking and reacting as if you were another Dreyn. I've been perusing the threads here so I'm fairly read up on things, at least to some extent.


----------



## LedZeppelinFan

Wiley Coyote said:


> A net worth of at least $170 million according to some sources. I know that some well known guitarists do peruse these forums. You happen to be the same age, share the same number of marriages, children, and grand children unless I'm entirely mistaken. While everyone else was chastising you here for your posts I was doing this
> 
> 
> It would be extremely ironic and funny if you really were Jimmy Page, with everyone here thinking and reacting as if you were another Dreyn. I've been perusing the threads here so I'm fairly read up on things, at least to some extent.



No... Page is a few years older than me... I'm just an old dude over here, north of Mexico, south of Canada...
Or am I...


----------



## Wiley Coyote

LedZeppelinFan said:


> No... Page is a few years older than me... I'm just an old dude over here, north of Mexico, south of Canada...
> Or am I...



I read where you stated your age, and that you were in the U.K., so try again Jimmy. lol

BTW, do you know who Led Zeppelin's biggest fan is? You guessed it, Jimmy Page, or "Lead Wallet" as he is referred to by some within his inner circle. The others are Robert Plant - "Percy or Sir Percy" , John Bonham - "The Beast" and John Paul Jones - "Jonesy" 

Here's a good trivia question for you. What is the name given to Eric Clapton, Jeff Beck, and Jimmy Page (as a group)?


----------



## LedZeppelinFan

Wiley Coyote said:


> I read where you stated your age, and that you were in the U.K., so try again Jimmy. lol
> 
> BTW, do you know who Led Zeppelin's biggest fan is? You guessed it, Jimmy Page, or "Lead Wallet" as he is referred to by some within his inner circle. The others are Robert Plant - "Percy or Sir Percy" , John Bonham - "The Beast" and John Paul Jones - "Jonesy"
> 
> Here's a good trivia question for you. What is the name given to Eric Clapton, Jeff Beck, and Jimmy Page (as a group)?



Well, they played together on the legendary album "Guitar Boogie."
They were all in the Yardbirds.

All at A.R.M.S.

Worked with the Immediate All Stars (a.k.a. All Stars) on "Guitar Boogie."


I'm not sure.

Also, I moved over here fairly young. I'm 68...
Or am I...


----------



## Wiley Coyote

"The Holy Trinity" is what Beck, Clapton, and Page are commonly referred to amongst British guitarists.


----------



## frankyfal

LedZeppelinFan said:


> No... Page is a few years older than me... I'm just an old dude over here, north of Mexico, south of Canada...
> Or am I...



How tight was Lori Maddox?


----------



## LedZeppelinFan

frankyfal said:


> How tight was Lori Maddox?



I wouldn't know...
Or would I?


----------



## crossroadsnyc




----------



## Gianni

Dogs of Doom said:


>





Wiley Coyote said:


> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2012/180/1/6/wile_e_coyote_tattoo_by_razor49031-d55bc0k.jpg





Gianni said:


>





Dogs of Doom said:


> It's ok Gianni, it's an ACME™ blade. Everybody knows they never work...
> 
> Besides, it's just a flesh wound!




You’re right, I guess, Dogs!

It’s just that images are stronger than ideas as far as the mind is concerned.


----------

